
Pokémon Company reveals Pokémon Sleep, a game about sleeping - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2019/5/28/18643531/pokemon-sleep-tracker-pokemon-go-niantic-nintendo
======
koopa_kiyoshi
At this point, I think Nintendo just wants all our data.

